# We are possibly going to be in the Newspaper!



## HauntedHacienda (Sep 16, 2008)

I heard from the Editor in Chief, so I am waiting to hear back on whether or not they will be willing to cover our Yard Haunt Event.
They want to know times, dates, etc.
I sent them a listing of what it may include, so now, it is again a waiting game.
Wish me Luck!


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

Good luck, thats awesome!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Good Luck, If you get in, post a link or scan of the article.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Fantastic!


----------



## HauntedHacienda (Sep 16, 2008)

Thanks! And I will do just that, as soon as I hear back from them.


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

cool - we got a spread last year... it was exciting!


----------



## Don of the Dead (Aug 17, 2005)

Awesome! I ogt in our paper last year and it brought the people


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Good luck HH.


----------



## Spookie (Aug 26, 2008)

I'd love to read the article if you get selected.


----------



## lowdwnrob (Jul 2, 2008)

We had every cop in New Albany ride by last year. They just kept radioing each other. I thought that was cool but to be showcased in the paper would be awesome. Good luck


----------



## HauntedHacienda (Sep 16, 2008)

Thank You, all.
We are still working on a lay - out for the Flyers, so that we can word it just right.
Also, I am still waiting to hear back.
It seems the paper here is Not too keen on covering Halloween.
Something about it seems "taboo" to them, if you will.


----------



## artsymom83 (Jul 22, 2008)

HauntedHacienda said:


> Thank You, all.
> We are still working on a lay - out for the Flyers, so that we can word it just right.
> Also, I am still waiting to hear back.
> It seems the paper here is Not too keen on covering Halloween.
> Something about it seems "taboo" to them, if you will.


Just wondering, did you write to them to ask if they'd be interested in doing a story about your haunt, did word get back to someone at the paper, or what? I would love to have advertisement like that. We only had about 30-40 TOTs last year, but we're trying to get the word out more this year. An article in the paper would be great! One of our local TV stations also hosted a contest online last year where people could submit photos of their yard haunts and people could vote for the best. There was one other person that entered besides my family and they won... I couldn't believe it as they only had one of those speared heads, a few tombstones and LITTLE cobwebs on the bushes... all store-bought too. Not to sound bitter, but that was VERY disappointing. We would have loved to have had that kind of advertisement!
Anyway... good luck with the newspaper. And where all do you give out flyers? I've come up with ideas, but you may know something I don't!


----------

